

Constructing Hardware in a Scala Embedded Language - mihau
https://chisel.eecs.berkeley.edu/

======
eranation
Very interesting. One of my favorite aspects of scala is the ease of buildig
DSLs with it.

On a side note, Scala seems popular at Berkley. (Amplab developed spark using
scala)

Was that a spontaneous decision by graduate students or is there some faculty
members who suggested going the scala way?

